# Cyprus move



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi All,

Well the house is finally up for sale, we made the mistake of deciding to spruce up a couple of rooms and that turned into a complete redecorations.... never again!!!
I just have a quick question, do you need a minimum amount of money to apply for residency?
We wont recieve pensions for another 7 yrs or so, we have the capital from the house sale and another property which we will be able to sell in a couple of years, but from which we recieve no income at present. 
Any advice welcome

Regards Sharon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,
You do have to prove that you have enough to live on and that you will not become a burden to the state. I don't know what figures they go by for EU citizens though. Have you looked at the Cyprus government websites to see if there is any specific information there?


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the figure used to be around 8,000 pa but there have been discusion which would raise this towards 14,000 Eur for a couple. I believe under EU law they if you are above the limit at which a Cypriot can claim benefits you will not have a problem. also you have a house you can sell


----------



## clivekaz (Feb 21, 2013)

Just do the same as us , we came here in may 2004... we drove from the UK all the way to Italy.... I knew my now wife for 4 days before we left!! 
We flew from Athens airport to here, and we had to wait at the check in because we had no return ticket... Cyprus had just joined the EU. As soon as we landed at Larnica, we drove to Paralimni and have lived and worked here since then. we both have social insurance numbers; we as EU citizens do not need to be "registered" as aliens......... Good luck to you


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

clivekaz said:


> Just do the same as us , we came here in may 2004... we drove from the UK all the way to Italy.... I knew my now wife for 4 days before we left!!
> We flew from Athens airport to here, and we had to wait at the check in because we had no return ticket... Cyprus had just joined the EU. As soon as we landed at Larnica, we drove to Paralimni and have lived and worked here since then. we both have social insurance numbers; we as EU citizens do not need to be "registered" as aliens......... Good luck to you


What do you mean by not needing to be registered as aliens?


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

dojoman43 said:


> What do you mean by not needing to be registered as aliens?


If you are an EU citizen you need to register with the immigration department within 90 days and start the process for the 'yellow slip' As for having sufficient money, the immigration department will need to see current bank statements and evidence that you have sufficient funds so as not to be a burden on the Cypriot State. Exactly what this amount is I can find no guidance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

clivekaz said:


> Jwe as EU citizens do not need to be "registered" as aliens......... Good luck to you


Everyone HAS to register with immigration, even Eu citizens.


----------



## davidogden (Oct 9, 2012)

I believe the income requiremenst is still based on this formulae The annual income required should be at least €9568,17 for a single applicant and moreover at least €4613,22 for every dependent person, but the Immigration Control Board may demand additional amounts as necessary. but there has been talk of raising it


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

clivekaz said:


> Just do the same as us , we came here in may 2004... we drove from the UK all the way to Italy.... I knew my now wife for 4 days before we left!!
> We flew from Athens airport to here, and we had to wait at the check in because we had no return ticket... Cyprus had just joined the EU. As soon as we landed at Larnica, we drove to Paralimni and have lived and worked here since then. we both have social insurance numbers; we as EU citizens do not need to be "registered" as aliens......... Good luck to you


Brave people, fair play to you!

4 days? Blimey


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

davidogden said:


> I believe the income requiremenst is still based on this formulae The annual income required should be at least €9568,17 for a single applicant and moreover at least €4613,22 for every dependent person, but the Immigration Control Board may demand additional amounts as necessary. but there has been talk of raising it


If you are coming to Cyprus to work you don't have to show this amounts as a EU citizen. We will register as self employed directly and continue with the work we are doing now and some new stuff. According to the local immigration office we only have to show. Perhaps it is different when you will not work or come from outside EU.



Anders


----------



## dojoman43 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mycroft said:


> If you are an EU citizen you need to register with the immigration department within 90 days and start the process for the 'yellow slip' As for having sufficient money, the immigration department will need to see current bank statements and evidence that you have sufficient funds so as not to be a burden on the Cypriot State. Exactly what this amount is I can find no guidance.


Veronica has answered my question really, I understood that everyone had to register, we did and have our yellow slips (August 2012) that is why I asked them what they meant by their statement


----------

